# Can someone show me hot to fix a farmers tan?



## asheeants (May 23, 2011)

Over the weekend I took some maternity photos for my best friend.  She looked absolutely gorgeous, but in a few where we showed a lil more skin you can really see her farmers tan.  Can anyone show me how to fix this?  Feel free to edit yourself and explain.  Thanks!


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 23, 2011)

Might help get you going in the right direction? 

YouTube - &#x202a;FstoppersPPT&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;

Hatch


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 23, 2011)

play with the hue and saturation of different channels.  Probably The red, orange and yellow.


----------



## photocist (May 23, 2011)

have her wear a shirt?


----------



## JWellman (May 23, 2011)

Uugh... I have yet to see a maternity shot that I like (or understand).  

If it were me, I would re-shoot with her clothes on.


----------



## Ryan L (May 23, 2011)

Is she rockin a beer gut?


----------



## Ryan L (May 23, 2011)

I am kidding btw...possibly in lr3 you could use the hsl tab and click luminosity, and then hue. But you would have to probably bring it into ps to blend in. I don't think you will be happy with it.


----------



## STM (May 23, 2011)

You did not stipulate what kind of graphics program you are using, so this is how you do it in Photoshop.

You can use layers and masks as the excellent link shows, but depending on your experience level, this approach might be easier!

Select the "lasso" tool and about a 5 px feather, you want your changes to blend, no distinct lines! I started with her left arm. I selected her entire arm from the red line all the way down to her hands. I then went to image, adjustments and hue and saturation. Click on the box that says "Master" and highlight "red". Make sure you have the "preview" box in the lower right corner checked as well so you can see your changes. Slowly move the saturation slider to the left until most of the excess red is gone. You can also move the "lightness" slider ever so slightly to the right to match it as bes you can. Click ok. You may see that there is still a slight red line, no biggie. Use the patch tool and get rid of the line. Do the same for her chest. Use the patch tool to even things out. I used her belly as a destination once I had highlighted the areas to blend because it is light and has essentially no texture. Once I evened everything out I went back and gave this poor white-as-a-ghost young woman some color! I highlighted her skin areas and went again to image, adjustments, color balance and added some red and yellow, using both sparingly until her body matched her face!

Hope this helps!






If I might also make a suggestion regarding the photo as a whole. In the original, the woman is somewhat small and in the dead center of the frame. The portrait could be made much more "intimate' by cropping out a lot of the background. This focuses attention on her while still keeping a sense of place. Also, move her to a vertical third ("rule of thirds") instead of in the middle. Since she is facing to the left, place her on the vertical right third. This helps composition dramatically and balances the photograph. Since this crop left some of the branches of the tree still in the frame, which was distracting, I cloned them out!

Voila!


----------



## asheeants (May 23, 2011)

Hatch1921 said:


> Might help get you going in the right direction?
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;FstoppersPPT&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Hatch


   Thanks, this was really helpful!


----------



## asheeants (May 23, 2011)

photocist said:


> have her wear a shirt?


 
I have plenty of her wearing a shirt.  This was a request, and I shot it.  Personally I think she's gorgeous, but that's my opinion. I know there are many different opinions on the topic, but seriously I think you knew what I meant when I asked how to fix the farmers tan. I want to even out her skin tone, and give her the photo she was hoping for. Your comment was in no way helpful, but thanks..


----------



## photocist (May 23, 2011)

asheeants said:


> photocist said:
> 
> 
> > have her wear a shirt?
> ...


 I obviously wasnt the only one who mentioned that, but no problem.


----------



## manaheim (May 23, 2011)

Nicely done, STM.


----------



## asheeants (May 24, 2011)

STM said:


> You did not stipulate what kind of graphics program you are using, so this is how you do it in Photoshop.
> 
> You can use layers and masks as the excellent link shows, but depending on your experience level, this approach might be easier!
> 
> ...


 Thanks, nice job on that too. I do use photoshop, sorry was in a hurry and forgot to add that.


----------



## asheeants (May 24, 2011)

photocist said:


> asheeants said:
> 
> 
> > photocist said:
> ...


 
Nope you weren't the only one but I didn't think I needed to repeat myself, it's right there for the others to read as well.


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2011)

Think of all the pixels that had to be discarded to make that crop. If the original had been shot much closer, and with the camera in the vertical orientation, a crop would not have been necessary and more pixels would still be available for editing or making a nice print.

The vertical camera orientation is also called '*portrait*' orientation.


----------



## manaheim (May 24, 2011)

I still think maternity shots are mostly gross, as I think is the case with this one.

I know people get all mushy and go "oh she's glowing".  I call bull****.  Pregnant women are ginormous, horribly uncomfortable, often have fat ankles from water gain, are pretty physically miserable, grouchy from hormones and lack of sleep, etc.  It is about as inelegant as a woman can be.

Is pregnancy cool?  Hell yes.  Very neat.  Most natural thing I've ever been a part of, and just really amazing.  But it ain't pretty.

Well, at least you didn't do the stupid dorky shot with the hands in the form of a heart over the belly.  That one makes me wanna hurl.





Ok, now I'll don my fire retardant suit.


----------



## Netskimmer (May 24, 2011)

manaheim said:


> I still think maternity shots are mostly gross, as I think is the case with this one.
> 
> I know people get all mushy and go "oh she's glowing". I call bull****. Pregnant women are ginormous, horribly uncomfortable, often have fat ankles from water gain, are pretty physically miserable, grouchy from hormones and lack of sleep, etc. It is about as inelegant as a woman can be.
> 
> ...



I agree completely. Pregnancy is beautiful philosophically and biologically but not aesthetically at least to me anyway. Not saying that pregnant women are ugly, I just don't think they look good half dressed/naked. (Hides behind Manaheim's fire retardant suit)


----------



## JWellman (May 24, 2011)

Whew, I'm glad it's not just me. Scoot over... I hope your fire retardant suit is an XXXXL. :mrgreen:

I know it's the 'in thing' to do right now but I think that most of the photos I've seen are flat out tacky. Maybe it's just me but nothing about them looks natural or maternal. Perhaps in front of a window with a nice sheer curtain...dreamlike perhaps...thinking about the new baby that's coming. Maybe it's just me, but it seems to make a little more sense than open fields with your pants undone. 

And asheeants*, I'm not necessarily knocking your photo. I know lots of moms are requesting them!


----------



## manaheim (May 25, 2011)

Yup, evidently we are not alone. 

I did see one series of them where they omitted "mom without shirt" and it was just shots of the couple (NOT just the mom) being together and being happy while mom happened to be pregnant.  The idea of the shots (to me) wasn't so much to focus on the pregnancy as to focus on their relationship as it was the time of them being pregnant.  They were warm, emotional and even funny in a way.  THOSE were _amazing_ shots and I really connected with them, personally.  I wish I had shots like those of my wife and I when she was pregnant with baby 1.


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 25, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Well, at least you didn't do the stupid dorky shot with the hands in the form of a heart over the belly.  That one makes me wanna hurl.


 
Or the toy blocks over the belly bump. Always struck me as incredibly cheesy, and in most cases, turns out tacky.


----------



## subscuck (May 25, 2011)

Twenty years ago when my ex was pregnant with our son, I don't think anybody was doing these shots. Sometimes the good ol' days really are better...


----------



## sleist (May 25, 2011)

With my first - 26 years ago - I took a snapshot of my wife with a polaroid instamatic.  We put a smiley face on her pregnant stomach with lipstick.
It was cute - but not for public consumption.

I think she threw up afterward.


----------



## photocist (May 25, 2011)

so i say something and she gets all pissed, then 5 other people come out saying its gross, and she doesnt respond.

nice


----------



## subscuck (May 25, 2011)

photocist said:


> so i say something and she gets all pissed, then 5 other people come out saying its gross, and she doesnt respond.
> 
> nice



You have a way with people, what can I say?


----------



## Netskimmer (May 25, 2011)

photocist said:


> so i say something and she gets all pissed, then 5 other people come out saying its gross, and she doesnt respond.
> 
> nice



She's probably just thinking "piss on you guys! I come in here looking  for some simple advice/help with post edit and all you guys can do I  make fun of my picture. In a way I can understand that, especially since  she didn't ask for C&C. However, posting a pic on a forum like this  means that you may get C&C whether you asked for it or not.


----------



## photocist (May 25, 2011)

subscuck said:


> photocist said:
> 
> 
> > so i say something and she gets all pissed, then 5 other people come out saying its gross, and she doesnt respond.
> ...


 she called me a troll too.


----------



## STM (May 25, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> photocist said:
> 
> 
> > so i say something and she gets all pissed, then 5 other people come out saying its gross, and she doesnt respond.
> ...


 
And if you ask me, she has a right to be pissed. She asked for help for a problem and _not_ a critique of the photo (see below) and certainly not your philosophy on maternity photos. 

_"Over the weekend I took some maternity photos for my best friend. She looked absolutely gorgeous, but in a few where we showed a lil more skin you can really see her farmers tan. Can anyone show me how to fix this? Feel free to edit yourself and explain.  Thanks!"_

 Only about 3 of us provided any useful answer to her question, the rest of you went on a rant about how you hate maternity photos. I provided a suggestion as far as cropping goes, but it was entirely _constructive_, unlike so many of the _snide and off topic_ answers which appeared here.


----------



## photocist (May 25, 2011)

STM said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > photocist said:
> ...


People obviously dont know what the internet is.


----------



## STM (May 25, 2011)

photocist said:


> STM said:
> 
> 
> > Netskimmer said:
> ...


 
As in a place where people can hide behind the anonymity of the internet to _act like juveniles_ and make statements they would not dare to make to a person face to face? You mean THAT INTERNET?


----------



## photocist (May 25, 2011)

STM said:


> As in a place where people can hide behind the anonymity of the internet to _act like juveniles_ and make statements they would not dare to make to a person face to face? You mean THAT INTERNET?


 Well I might actually say some of this stuff to someone's face, but yes lol.


----------



## vtf (May 25, 2011)

Blame it on Demi Moore and her pregnancy shots years ago in Vanity Faire. Now everyone needs to display it.
Demi Moore Pregnant | Twirlit


----------



## manaheim (May 25, 2011)

But, I _like_ ranting.

And yeah... I'd say it to a person's face as well.

I have _very_ few _very_ tolerant friends.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 25, 2011)

Hey! At least it wasn't shot on train tracks! :crazy:


----------



## asheeants (May 26, 2011)

KmH said:


> Think of all the pixels that had to be discarded to make that crop. If the original had been shot much closer, and with the camera in the vertical orientation, a crop would not have been necessary and more pixels would still be available for editing or making a nice print.
> 
> The vertical camera orientation is also called '*portrait*' orientation.


 
You are so right, such a simple concept and I never even thought about it. Thank you, filing that into my mental notes.


----------



## asheeants (May 26, 2011)

manaheim said:


> I still think maternity shots are mostly gross, as I think is the case with this one.
> 
> I know people get all mushy and go "oh she's glowing".  I call bull****.  Pregnant women are ginormous, horribly uncomfortable, often have fat ankles from water gain, are pretty physically miserable, grouchy from hormones and lack of sleep, etc.  It is about as inelegant as a woman can be.
> 
> ...




Lol Hey you're intilted to your opinion there sir.   In some ways I do agree with ya, but I think it depends on how the photo is taken, and sadly to say, who is in the photo.  Maternity photos of some women  just give me the willies. I think some woman just shouldn't be photographed prego, but others can really look stunning.  This however being my best friend, who I think is gorgeous makes it a bit diff to me I guess.


----------



## asheeants (May 26, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Yup, evidently we are not alone.
> 
> I did see one series of them where they omitted "mom without shirt" and it was just shots of the couple (NOT just the mom) being together and being happy while mom happened to be pregnant.  The idea of the shots (to me) wasn't so much to focus on the pregnancy as to focus on their relationship as it was the time of them being pregnant.  They were warm, emotional and even funny in a way.  THOSE were _amazing_ shots and I really connected with them, personally.  I wish I had shots like those of my wife and I when she was pregnant with baby 1.


 
Such a good point..


----------



## asheeants (May 26, 2011)

photocist said:


> so i say something and she gets all pissed, then 5 other people come out saying its gross, and she doesnt respond.
> 
> nice



Sorry there photocist.. It was the first remark and I took offense, I pulled up my big girl panties after that.


----------



## asheeants (May 26, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> photocist said:
> 
> 
> > so i say something and she gets all pissed, then 5 other people come out saying its gross, and she doesnt respond.
> ...



You're good! haha That's exactly right, then I realized that this is a forum and if I'm going to post I have to expect the unexpected! hah


----------



## asheeants (May 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hey! At least it wasn't shot on train tracks! :crazy:



???


----------

